# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  B-2 Spirit, Stealth Bomber, heavy strategic bomber, Northrop Grumman Corporation, West Falls Church, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Northrop Grumman Corporation

Home page - northropgrumman.com/air/b-2-spirit-stealth-bomber

Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

New B-2 Stealth Bomber Air-to-Air Footage 

Published on Oct 23, 2015




> Exclusive: never before seen High Definition air-to-air footage of a USAF B-2 stealth bomber. Designed and built by Northrop Grumman.

----------


## Airicist

Come Fly with the B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> Rarely seen aerial footage of the world’s only long range stealth bomber. This Is What We Do.

----------

